# Survey Rip Off(?)



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

I recently read in the WSJ about making some extra $$ through online surveys. I joined several different ones and have had largely neutral to negative experiences thus far.
1) SurveySpot: I found that on several occasions I would complete over half a survey when I would suddenly be informed that they had all the opinions they needed and rudely dismissed. No compensation for my time.
2)Toluna did the same to me. Finally, after spending ~40 minutes completing 86% of their survey on car advertising I was dismissed. I sent an email to customer on June 4th. No co0mpensation. No response. I consider this to be a rip off.
In both of these cases I was accepted into the survey group(s) and allowed to complete more than half the survey before being unceremoniously kicked out the door.
Finally-
3) Vindale. These guys are really good. They have sent me numerous surveys with nice offers of compensation. Twelve, fifteen dollars and more. Great. Except that upon reading the requirements for the survey I find that I will have to provide personal account information and actually make a purchase for which I will not receive compensation. More a sales than a service site. And a complete rip-off as far as I am concerned.

Just my recent experience in the world of the magical internet....


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Pinecone is honest and pays FAST. But it seems it is hard to get on their list. I have been getting a few more surveys from them.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

_Very_ hard to get on their list.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Justin Thyme. I had the same treatment from several ONLINE SURVEY Co's. I gave up. I informed Toluna that I was far from happy with their surveys, and though I had unsubscribed I was still getting emails asking for "my opinion" They gave up in the end.

The only Co that I provide surveys too is my ISP. They are up front and tell what you can win out of a 1000 surveys they ask. ie. 20 new iPhones out of 1000 surveys asked. No BS.

Wylie


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Try surveys through Swagbucks. I've actually made a little bit. Their surveys aren't totally reliable, and some folks have a hard time qualifying but some do okay. I made two hundred swagbucks on surveys today and 163 yesterday. This is only because I didn't want to spend more than a half hour on it.

It takes 450 swagbucks to earn a $5 Amazon gift card which is the best valued prize in my opinion because Amazon sells lots of different stuff.

There is more info and a link at my website here:
http://www.growgreatvegetables.com/swagbucks.html


----------

